# Señal audioritmica para un Strobo con LM555



## sebarincon (May 12, 2010)

Hola a todos, estuve armando un circuito de un Strobo, con muchos LEDS, (el que esta abajo en la foto).

El tema es que necesito ayuda porq estoy buscando como hacer que el 555 se active cuando una señal de audio de baja frecuencia (menor a 60 hz) este sonando.

Alguna idea??


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2010)

Capacitor no polarizado de unos 220uF --> Filtro pasa-bajos --> Rectificador (Doblador de tensión) --> Pata "Reset" del 555

En tu esquema las resistencias de 50 y 120 Ohms son demasiado bajas (Valor)


----------



## sebarincon (May 12, 2010)

Fogonazo, que me recomendas en las resistencias?? la de 50 ohms por una de 100? la otra?

mmm, doblador de señal?? pregunto, que funcion cumple desp del filtro?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2010)

sebarincon dijo:


> Fogonazo, que me recomendas en las resistencias?? la de 50 ohms por una de 100? la otra?


Con 10 mA saturas perfectamente a esos transistores, así que con un valor que te de esa corriente alcanza, por cierto, ¿ Que consumo le estás aplicando al BC548 y al BC558 ?



> mmm, doblador de señal?? pregunto, que funcion cumple desp del filtro?


Te permite llegar a inhabilitar el Reset con menor tensión alterna.


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 12, 2010)

Seguramente fogonazo te quiere decir que uses algo como esto


La salida de la not la puedes conectar al reset del 555


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2010)

Hola.
Te sugiero que cambies de transistor, usa por ejemplo BD135 y BD136 en reemplazo de BC548 y BC558.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sebarincon (May 13, 2010)

aficionado,

pregunto de curioso y porq  no la tengo muy clara, 

porque decis que cambie por los BD135-6?

vi que en varios post recomendas eso, y me gustaria saber cuales son las razones.
comparando los 2 veo que el bd maneja mas amperes, pero me gustaria que me lo expliques bien, si no es mucha molestia 


un abrazo!


----------



## elaficionado (May 13, 2010)

Hola.

Es porque tienes una corriente de 200mA ó 0.2A que pasa por el BC548 y bc558, y la hoja de datos fija 100mA ó 0.1A para dichos transistores.
Estoy suponiendo que por cada rama o hileras de LEDs pasa 20mA ó 0.02A (que es la corriente típica de los LEDs) y como tiene 10 hileras estás dan 0.2A.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dardirin (Abr 27, 2011)

Me podrias ayuda? Quiero hacer un circuito similar por pwm, como te quedo el circuito terminado? Me lo podrias pasar? Funciono? Abrazo!


----------

